# stupid cottage cheese question



## OmarJackson (Jan 11, 2004)

this is stupid because this should definetly be on the bottom of my priority list as far as bodybuilding goes. but i've been wondering, when a container of cottage cheese says 1/2 cup as a serving, is that liquid measure or solid measure?

thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

Scoop out 1.2 cup and that is the serving size. I have never heard of liquid cottage cheese???


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 
> 
> Scoop out 1.2 cup and that is the serving size. I have never heard of liquid cottage cheese???



its not a liquid but cottage cheese isn't exactly solid either. but if you say solid measure, than thats how i'll measure it.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

OK. I would just scoop it into the 1/2 cup measurer or just weigh out 4 oz.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 12, 2004)

lol

umm... the cottage cheese i eat is solid, has a bit of liquid mixed over it

just include the soild and liquid in your measure, thats what the nutritional info of the product will be, i don't think you meant to drain the liquid bro!

peace


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw this girl eating cottage cheese and I asked her "Why do you eat that stuff?"
She saud "Because whatever I eat goes right to my thighs."
I said "Then you shouldn't be eating cottage cheese !!"

Sorry, just bein silly.


----------

